# Brookscubing.com Launch Video



## Anthony (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey guys, I've revamped www.brookscubing.com! 

On the site you'll find my new blog, awesome speedcubing PDFs, and more info about the 310 Challenge!

Excited to hear what you guys think!

Anthony


----------



## APdRF (Mar 10, 2016)

Good luck with that project Anthony, you deserve what you are looking for


----------



## Kudz (Mar 10, 2016)

I just want to know setup and solution to make that one second solve trick. 
Good luck!


----------



## Stewy (Mar 10, 2016)

that doesn't seem right...



Kudz said:


> I just want to know setup and solution to make that one second solve trick.



(L M') (U D) M'


----------



## pjk (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks great, Anthony, and the video is awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 11, 2016)

Stewy said:


> View attachment 5964
> 
> that doesn't seem right...



Um..?






edit:
Well, the line would've been written when that was the record.

edit edit:
btw, go Anthony! site looks awesome


----------



## Anthony (Mar 11, 2016)

APdRF said:


> Good luck with that project Anthony, you deserve what you are looking for



Thanks, Alberto!



pjk said:


> Looks great, Anthony, and the video is awesome. Keep up the good work.



Appreciate it, Pat -- let's follow up on that last raincheck soon!



kirtpro said:


> btw, go Anthony! site looks awesome



Thanks, Kirt! Make sure you show your family for me haha.  Looking forward to running into you guys again.


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 11, 2016)

Anthony said:


> Thanks, Kirt! Make sure you show your family for me haha.  Looking forward to running into you guys again.



Haha yeah, maybe I could book one of your private shows


----------



## Stewy (Mar 11, 2016)

kirtpro said:


> Um..?
> http://i65.tinypic.com/2vty41y.jpg
> 
> edit:
> Well, the line would've been written when that was the record.



yeah, my point was just that the quote isn't current, which could be misleading, just like how he has "world records" etc listed instead of "former world records"


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 11, 2016)

Stewy said:


> yeah, my point was just that the quote isn't current, which could be misleading, just like how he has "world records" etc listed instead of "former world records"



He isn't explicitly saying that the records listed are current.
They're listed to show what he has done. "I have had WCA records".

As for it being a current quote,
If Minh Thai, or any other past cuber made a site, would it not be okay to have a citation to a news report.
Like "Rubik's Cube World Record Broken - 22.95 Seconds" from the 80s or something.


----------



## Stewy (Mar 11, 2016)

kirtpro said:


> He isn't explicitly saying that the records listed are current.
> They're listed to show what he has done. "I have had WCA records".
> 
> As for it being a current quote,
> ...



They should be specic, e.g. Minh Thai would have "Former Rubik's Cube world record holder - 22.95 seconds" etc. 

"WCA records", "World records" and so on can easily be misinterpreted as current records


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 11, 2016)

Stewy said:


> They should be specic, e.g. Minh Thai would have "Former Rubik's Cube world record holder - 22.95 seconds" etc.
> 
> "WCA records", "World records" and so on can easily be misinterpreted as current records



That would be if you're creating a new article.
I'm talking about making a quote.

I suppose we could write "Former" in front of all of them so they won't confuse Josh's records.


----------



## Jason Green (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks great! We are trying to start a cubing club at my son's elementary school, K-4. Maybe we'll be able to book you to come out if it's a go. 

Look forward to Dallas in a couple weeks!


----------



## Anthony (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds good, see you in a few weeks, Jason!


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 11, 2016)

Cool :tu:tu:tu

And that juggling while solving is totally sick


----------



## Escher (Mar 11, 2016)

Stewy said:


> They should be specic, e.g. Minh Thai would have "Former Rubik's Cube world record holder - 22.95 seconds" etc.
> 
> "WCA records", "World records" and so on can easily be misinterpreted as current records



Why don't you try and make a career out of cubing performances? He's not marketing to existing cubers, and the information isn't incorrect, it's a direct quote. The people who will be 'misled' really won't give a **** if they later realise it's not a current record. It's more important to communicate 'I am very fast, even CNN said so'.

Amazing work Anthony, you're a beast and this website is spot on. Best of luck!


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 11, 2016)

Escher said:


> the information isn't incorrect, it's a direct quote.


A quote can still be misleading if it's cited years later when no longer factually accurate. Especially when no date is given. It will of course mislead people into thinking that record is current, including the people he's hoping will hire him.


----------



## DELToS (Mar 11, 2016)

You should add other PDFs for Roux and ZZ


----------



## kirtpro (Mar 11, 2016)

Yo Josh,
Looks like the only way to keep us happy is to do this thing I just googled:

*How to Cite a Newspaper Online in MLA*
Last, First M. "Article Title." Newspaper Title Date Month Year Published: Page(s). Website Title. Web. Date Month Year Accessed.

edit:
Stewy I just realized what you did.
stop ruining the magic.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 31, 2016)

I've got a couple new blog posts up from this past weekend (Dallas Spring 2016 & Logic concert): http://www.brookscubing.com/blog/

Also, the first 310 Challenge livestream is going to be tomorrow (April 1), I've got a poll going on Cyoubx's friends to figure out start time: https://www.facebook.com/groups/cyoubxfriends/permalink/1356537061039410/?qa_ref=qd

Feel free to leave a comment here about start time (between 2-6pm PST) if you're not a part of the group. I'm mostly going to focus on ZBLL and alg learning, so you can also let me know if there's anything specific you'd like to see, or just let me know during the stream tomorrow! 

Hope to see you there. 
http://www.brookscubing.com/310-challenge/


----------



## Jason Green (Apr 8, 2016)

I subscribed to this thread now, hope to see the next live stream!


----------

